

The first article about Facebook - sebcioz
http://www.thecrimson.com/article/2004/2/18/harvard-bonds-on-facebook-website-harvard/

======
smackfu
Zuckerberg's hair hasn't even changed since way back then... how many years
ago was that? 6 years! Fuck, the world moves fast now. From college student to
CEO of one of the most used websites AND a movie made about you, that will
probably win a few Oscars.

------
sebcioz
Best part ;) "Director of Residential Computing Kevin S. Davis ’98 said that
the popularity of thefacebook.com will not ruin the College’s plans to create
an official Internet facebook by the end of the spring semester."

------
akkartik
Funny timing: I just got around to downloading my facebook data last night _,
and was looking back nostalgically at the first comments on my wall.

_ \- Facebook doesn't actually export data going all the way back.

